# Special serial number codes?



## nitelife2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi @all

I just found an ebay auction in Germany for a 24-105L here:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110924892918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Someone who is interested in this lens asks if the second and third number of the serial number are 22, 44, 77 or 99 because Canon uses this to codify lenses of higher quality. The vendor who claims to work for some kind of magazine or the like agrees and says this is a known fact for insiders.

I never heard something about such a codification and think it is BS. Do you know more?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2012)

So...Canon has two production lines for each lens...one for higher quality, and one for just so-so copies? Or maybe they individually QC every single lens that comes off the line (which, for the 24-105, means millions of copies), and then engrave serial numbers on them based on quality?

Both of those possibilities sound pretty ludicrous to me...


----------



## nitelife2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Exactly my thoughts. And additionaly, why would Canon not sell them for more money? A selected premium quality (LL oder XL) lenses would mean more profit IMHO...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2012)

My 24-105 L has 77 for the 2nd and third numbers. $2,000 anyone  
Chances are that the seller just had a friend write that question so he could get a quick sale at a high price.


----------



## nitelife2 (Aug 5, 2012)

The tactic seems to work. The auction ended and the lens has been sold for 50EUR more than new.

And while we are at it here is a 24-105L for 10.000EUR:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Canon-LENS-EF-24-105-mm-4-0-L-IS-USM-Sehr-Gut-UX0515-/261077141570?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222001%26algo%3DSIC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D39%26meid%3D1115965349429094114%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1027%26rk%3D5%26


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2012)

nitelife2 said:


> The tactic seems to work. The auction ended and the lens has been sold for 50EUR more than new.
> 
> And while we are at it here is a 24-105L for 10.000EUR:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Canon-LENS-EF-24-105-mm-4-0-L-IS-USM-Sehr-Gut-UX0515-/261077141570?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222001%26algo%3DSIC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D39%26meid%3D1115965349429094114%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1027%26rk%3D5%26


The link takes me to a auction for 829 euros, I do not see 10,000.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> So...Canon has two production lines for each lens...one for higher quality, and one for just so-so copies? Or maybe they individually QC every single lens that comes off the line (which, for the 24-105, means millions of copies), and then engrave serial numbers on them based on quality?
> 
> Both of those possibilities sound pretty ludicrous to me...



Well, Zeiss used to do it to their Pentacon Six lenses (and I presume other mounts too).
Whether they purposefully used better glass, or they tested them all afterwards and hand-picked the best (a lot easier to do in the '60s than today), they put their "1Q" mark on the best and did sell them for a higher price.

Canon would be silly not to do the same (have an 'LL' or 'XL' mark and higher pricetag as suggested), the idea of having 'secretly' better ones is just bollocks. Probably was a friend, too.
I call shenanigans, everyone get a broom.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, but that's Zeiss. When I order a new $150K research microscope (just a 'basic' one, not confocal or multiphoton), it takes 8-10 weeks to ship. I assume that's because some guy named Hans who wears horn-rimmed glasses is painstakingly grinding glass and assembling optics somewhere in the Black Forest (or the factory in Jena, as the case may be)...


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 6, 2012)

For $150k I'd be expecting Hans to come in person with a marching band in front of it being delivered to my office, and cook up some Currywurst afterwards as well.

The only time I know of a lens having 'silent' differences is the Takumar 50mm f/1.4, apparently the first version is 8-elements and a lot sharper, but contained something dodgy so they replaced it after a few years with a 7-element version (although you can tell which is which if you know what to look for). The 8-versions now go for $50-100 more than the 7s (which is double the price in some cases).

Also, Canon took the time to adjust their factory setup and whatnot to make the 18-55 IS II, which is otherwise practically identical to the 18-55 IS, with all the hoopla of 'releasing' a version II a while ago, and all that was just marketing crap and maybe shaving $5 off the production price.
If they were going to make some versions of a lens marginally better IQ or cheaper (for them to make) than the other, especially a RedRing, I'd be expecting no less than a huge announcement, a 6-month wait, and a doubled price-tag...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Also, Canon took the time to adjust their factory setup and whatnot to make the 18-55 IS II, which is otherwise practically identical to the 18-55 IS, with all the hoopla of 'releasing' a version II a while ago,


I do not recall a Canon announcement or hoopla in the USA for the version II, it just started showing up with no announcement at all. As you said, it was merely cheaper to produce. At least, they Identified it, so a buyer can tell which it is.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

Better go look my serial number...might be worth its weight in gold


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

Canon lens code dates - check this one out folks - only "codes" that I know of - http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx.

Not sure if there are any "special serial number codes", but these are the ones that I go by. Anything else is just a sequential serial number as far as I know, as I would agree, having "secret codes" for ones of "higher quality" just does not make any sense from a purely manufacturing point of view, given the thousands and thousands of lenses that Canon manufactures every year.

WesternGuy


----------

